# Utility company asphalted yard



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi all, first post here. A few weeks back, I left for work. I came home and found this great surprise. The utility company cut about 3 sq-ft out of my yard and took the liberty of patching it with asphalt. Also found a lot of trash in the yard.

I talked to the company but get nowhere. So, this is now up to me to fix.

I spent about an hour chipping away with a hammer and chisel. I got about two inches off. One purple knuckle, not too bad.

Any advice for getting the remaining stuff out? I'm thinking of a propane torch and continue chipping? Or maybe a hammer drilll?

Still can't believe this happened, but rather than whine about it I'm just gonna fix it.

Oh and the dead stuff is crabgrass sprayed with 75DF about two weeks ago. Did the job, but man it's ugly now.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Get or rent a concrete saw, the asphalt it's only a few inches deep. You might even find a concrete crew out working and pay they a few bucks to cut it for you. After it's cut it should break up in big chunks.

Scott


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'd first call the Utility Company and if I got no satisfaction there I would call whoever owns the road (your local officials I presume). The PUC can also assist you. They helped me to get ONCOR out to trim some trees on the right of way after ONCOR told me I had to pay to have it done. Don't hesitate to file a complaint with them online. It's amazing how much more attention you get after doing so


----------



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the advice! I will give it another shot. The issue is I'm trying to get seed down and topdress in the next few weeks. Worst case scenario I'll rent a saw and then fight for them to reimburse me for it. Even if not, it will be the cleanest and fastest.

Thank you!


----------



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

Spent about an hour talking to the company and the town. They said someone would cut it in a few weeks.

Then I realized I could have spent that hour fixing it. So I did. Took about an hour with a brick chisel, hammer, and a torch. It was awful, but didn't want to ruin a saw or get one just for this.


----------

